# What have I done!



## cupotea (Dec 2, 2004)

To quote Seinfeld, "I think I made a big mistake!"

I have cousins who live in Illinois, about a 10 hour drive away from Hamilton. We only see each other once a year, in the summertime, when they come up to Ontario to visit. As it happens, I was in Boston all summer, so I didn't see them this year. Which means, I haven't seen them in about a year and a half.

So I got the bright idea to suggest that my parents and I go visit them at their house in Illinois this Christmas. We used to do that when I was younger. My parents bought the idea. We're going. 

Here's the mistake part: my cousins are big on Christmas. I just received an email from my aunt saying how excited she is for the big "musical gathering" we're going to have that night. Last time we were there I sort of protested the celebration by refusing to sing, which resulted in anger, tears, and us not going to visit them the following year. Obviously, this is still in my aunt's mind. Unfortunately, my feelings about Christmas haven't changed. It's one thing to celebrate it and sing about Santa Claus and feel stupid, but it's another to listen to Athiests (which they all are) sing "I love thee Lord Jesus" with no feeling but rather pure enjoyment of the SOUND. I'm afraid that I'm going to revolt again. 

What should I do? How should I react?


----------



## JohnV (Dec 2, 2004)

Would it be prudent to go for a walk at that time? If you keep an eye on the proceedings of the day, and as the time for singing approaches, just melt into the background a little at a time, so that you will not be missed, and just go for a walk. 

By the way, if your church is on Main St. in Hamilton, then I have been there. Of course every Presbyterian church is called St. Paul's, but still there can't be two in one town, can there? Way back in the 70's our gospel group, The Crossroads, played there for a special occasion. I can't remember what it was, but it was for the Presbyterians who attend there.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 2, 2004)

How about singing along with an ironic sense of satisfaction: here you have godless wretches singing praises to Jesus. A little precursor of every knee bowing and every tongue confessing, eh?

Also, how about using the opportunity as an evangelistic entree... "You know this Jesus or whom you're singing? let me tell you about him..." etc...


----------



## cupotea (Dec 2, 2004)

Neat-o, you probably have! St. Paul's isn't right on Main Street, it's at the corner of Jackson and James, but it's pretty close. Right now I'm going to Knox Church on Spadina in Toronto. Do you know that one?

By the way, thanks for your advice! I'll try that--though I have a feeling all eyes will be on me when the singing begins. They tend to assign instruments to every member of the family so that everyone is forced to participate. Urg. But thank you so much, I'll try it out!


----------



## SolaScriptura (Dec 2, 2004)

May the Holy Spirit embolden you to proclaim the powerful Gospel of Christ!


----------



## cupotea (Dec 2, 2004)

Oops, there I go posting a direct response at the same time as someone again!

Thanks for your advice, too, Ben! That's a good idea, to use the opportunity to glorify God. If avoiding the singing completely doesn't work, then that definitely will!

Thanks so much you guys for responding! I really appreciate your effort and concern!


----------



## Craig (Dec 2, 2004)

I like Ben's advice. It is ironic how the only way atheists can get in the spirit of Christmas is to sing songs that praise our Redeemer.


----------



## alwaysreforming (Dec 2, 2004)

I second Ben's advice. Just because the people are singing songs about Jesus with no meaning in their hearts/minds shouldn't totally be appalling to you. I think you should see it as glorifying to God the fact that the mouths are proclaming the greatness of Jesus Christ. As Jesus himself said, "If these people had remained silent, even the stones would cry out!"

Christ WILL be glorified! It can't be any other way! One day every knee will bow and every tongue confess that Jesus Christ is Lord!

If these family members will be singing about that this Christmas, then I guess its just an "earnest" of the things to come. Join with them and actually be one who DOES have the meaning associated with those words in your heart. And when you try to tell them more about the Jesus they were singing about, if they don't want to hear it, then tough luck! YOU had to participate in their activity, shouldn't they be willing to compromise enough to extend to you a willing ear? If anyone should be "taking a walk," let it be them!


----------



## cupotea (Dec 2, 2004)

Thanks a lot! I feel comforted and more confident. I'll be sure to take your advice.


----------



## ANT (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> Way back in the 70's our gospel group, The Crossroads, played there for a special occasion.



I was in my local library today and saw a double album for sale by The Crossroads. I just think it's pretty cool that I would see the album the same day I see you typing about it. 

I'm going to head to the library and buy it tomorrow to listen to it.


----------



## Scott (Dec 3, 2004)

You could use the chance to taqlk about the meaning of the lyrics, meaning evangelize.


----------



## JohnV (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ANT_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by JohnV_
> ...



Anthony:

That's not us. We broke up when we got that far. We were planning an album (those were the days when this was major undertaking, and very expensive) but then realized that this was taking a big step that would control our lives for quite some time. It meant increasing our charges, taking on gigs that we were not comfortable with, and leaving behind our self-imposed strictures to our little hobby. So we never cut an album, and decided to follow different paths. Once we got to thinking about it we could not stop.


----------



## ANT (Dec 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JohnV_
> 
> Anthony:
> 
> That's not us. We broke up when we got that far. We were planning an album (those were the days when this was major undertaking, and very expensive) but then realized that this was taking a big step that would control our lives for quite some time. It meant increasing our charges, taking on gigs that we were not comfortable with, and leaving behind our self-imposed strictures to our little hobby. So we never cut an album, and decided to follow different paths. Once we got to thinking about it we could not stop.



Thanks for the info John. I went this morning to the library, and am now the proud owner of ...
"The Crossroads Singers - Live From Nashville"
I only paid 10 cents for it, so it's no big loss.
It has some pretty good songs on it too.


----------

